

Ask HN: Your Soundtrack? - jamesbressi

Most of us here are all in the same game.  The game of "Contra Wok Force: The Entrepreneur &#38; Startup", released on a golden cartridge and played on the iconic Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) console.<p>"up up down down left right left right B A (select) start" is not our cheat code, rather the craziness of how the game is played out.<p>It's almost a masochistic game--especially as seen by those on the outside who don't understand: a self-inflicted choice to seek gratification achieved through the pain of breaking away from lemming life; deprivation of sleep, personal life; and degradation of sanity--but you weren't really sane to begin with, were you?<p>Many scholars have proven the influential role music plays in psychology, sociology and entertainment, among other things.  I believe that music has a most important role as the soundtrack to the "Contra Work Force" for those wearing out the controller buttons while feverishly trying to master the gameplay.<p>After a lengthy induction, I will introduce the question(s): What songs, symphonies, musicians, composers are your soundtrack? What music do you turn to when you need motivation, inspiration, a pick-me-up, or to find your groove?<p>It was watching a live performance by OK GO! on YouTube--when preparing to write--that served as the inspiration to pry into your minds and see if music plays as big of a role for you as it does me.
======
andreshb
Barbarian Horde from Gladiator by Hans Zimmer

